# 2020 fisher vx2 not working



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,
I got a year-old Fisher x2 and it worked fine up until today. When I turn the blade left or right it pulsates (sounds like a jackhammer.) Every now and then it will operate smoothly but it quickly goes back to pulsating.It does the same thing when going up and down but not nearly as bad. The remote had turned off once or twice. 
The light work fine. I can't find any damage to the wires that connect to the truck.
Plow is stored in an unheated garage year-round.
No maintenance has been done since I purchased the plow last January. We had very minimal snow si I figure d no need for maintenance. until the end of this season.
I had some try my remote on their vx2 plow and it worked fine.

Any ideas what to look at?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe post a video? Pulsates going down?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe pull the cover off and see if you have a loose connection on the solenoid


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Not much pulsating when going down


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you check the fluid level?

You do know there's a possibility of condensation and collection of ice in your fluid.

Seasonal temperature change Will cause moisture to build up in your reservoir. this is why it is recommended to be changed prior to the start of the winter season. Sounds like your pump is scavenging for fluid.


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

It worked the 2 weeks ago. How do I check fluid?


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone mentioned solenoid could be issue. Does that sound like a possibility?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's possible for a loose connection at a solenoid.

Solenoids either work or they don't most of the time, when they don't work and the motor doesn't shut off it's because they've welded themselves internally.

When lifting or angling how does the motor sound, if the motor sound is continuous you can rule out a solenoid.

I'm a western guy myself but this should apply to your plow, look for a four-sided square plug, remove plug, fluid should be to the bottom of the opening. 

Now that will tell you your fluid level but not the condition of your fluid.

Has it been extremely cold lately?


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

here is a link to video


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

When lifting or angling how does the motor sound, if the motor sound is continuous you can rule out a solenoid. *theres a pulsating or clicking sound*

I'm a western guy myself but this should apply to your plow, look for a four-sided square plug, remove plug, fluid should be to the bottom of the opening.
*Do i need to angle plow or have it off the ground so many inches?*

Now that will tell you your fluid level but not the condition of your fluid.

Has it been extremely cold lately? *low 20's*


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

someone else mentioned there might be some frozen ice somewhere and to try and warm up the plow. It's currently in the garage and I have a portable heater blowing into each side of the plow box.
I checked all connections and everything is tight


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I should have been more clear, you would have the wings pulled in and the main ramp pushed down.

After watching your video, I think it is an electrical issue. Definitely check your power leads. Ensure the grounds are tight, as well as the hots. 

Follow the hot off the battery, it may go to a fuse, and then goes out to the plow. The fuse is a new option.

I normally attach the ground to the battery, They may have a grounded it 
somewhere else check that for any looseness.

That clicking reminds me of a dead battery type of deal. Your plow motor is very similar to the starter on your truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If you're positive the truck side is tight, you will have to pull a cover off the plow motor and check that side.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like stated by 1old dog two check connections


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

I checked plow side connections. Too much going on under the hood for me to verify truck side .
It’s working much better now. but every now band then it pulsates but then quickly goes away.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That really looks like a low fluid level or water in fluid issue to me. Could be a piece of something floating around in there messing up the valves at times.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Change the fluid and make sure it’s full. Then see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

What would cause the plow to **** off at times.


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry - shutoff. Press the on/off button and it’s back on.


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will change oil tomorrow and let you know how I make out


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Fluid level. Check your hydraulic connections. Possible you have a small leak (Fisher is known for them) or the plow assembler didn’t fill properly when they built the plow and you finally got all the air out so the fluid level dropped.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

You could go to your dealer instead of chasing the what ifs


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What @1olddogtwo said - definitely electrical and most likely at the truck battery. That chattering is the solenoid cutting out as the voltage drops every time the motor kicks on. The voltage drop is also why the controller is shutting off.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like c said!!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> You could go to your dealer instead of chasing the what ifs


He shouldn't need to take it in to the dealer - its not like we asked him to measure something on the plow


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> He shouldn't need to take it in to the dealer - its not like we asked him to measure something on the plow


well its a 2020 it still has a warranty dont be a wise ass


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Think that crack was at me?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Think that crack was at me?


No, it was aimed at me. And deservedly so.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cwren2472 said: <<<<<<< Him


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

vfig said:


> here is a link to video


Sounds like morse code for its cold out


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

Took it to dealer this morning and got it back. The handheld remote (fish stick) was bad and needed to be replaced. Covered under warranty thankfully.
Thank you to everyone you chimed in so quickly. This a great community foe support.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

vfig said:


> Took it to dealer this morning and got it back. The handheld remote (fish stick) was bad and needed to be replaced. Covered under warranty thankfully.
> Thank you to everyone you chimed in so quickly. This a great community foe support.


Really? Didn't you say that you tried your controller on another plow and it worked fine?


----------



## vfig (Jan 29, 2009)

I did. Maybe we didn't run it long enough?? No issues on my side yet. We got a foot of snow coming tonight so it will get tested. I'll report back tomorrow evening


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

vfig said:


> I did. Maybe we didn't run it long enough??


Maybe...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## GP70$ (Feb 2, 2021)

vfig said:


> I checked plow side connections. Too much going on under the hood for me to verify truck side .
> It's working much better now. but every now band then it pulsates but then quickly goes away.


I've had these same problems for 4 years and had the harness swapped 3 times. Fisher claims its nothing that they're responsible for. However, it all stems from the connection between the plow and the truck. Its a BAD connection. The plug is too sloppy and does not maintain solid contact when plow in use, going up and down and side to side. FIX: take a 2" piece of 18 gauge wire, twist it so that its tight, fold in half and insert into the female (truck side) of plug. Do this for both. Then take male plug (plow side) and connect. It will be rather tight so take your time pushing the two together. This will tighten up the connection between your plow and should eliminate the chattering noise when using the plow. I have not had this issue ever since I did this. Good luck!


----------

